# Celaya Neighbors



## Schmo (Sep 27, 2010)

We recently retired and have settled in Celaya. Just curious if we have many expat neighbors. We only run into Americans shopping at Costco or Home Depot and they are generally travelling from San Miguel.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome. I hope you find a few neighbors through the forum; but keep looking locally and ask your Mexican neighbors; they'll know, for sure.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Welcome, just courious why did you pick Celaya? suerte y paz


----------



## Schmo (Sep 27, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> Welcome, just courious why did you pick Celaya? suerte y paz


What a coincedence. I lived in Gauyabitos in 1985. Had many friends living in PV although most have.....passed. Over the past 30 years I've spent a lot of time in Mexico. The coasts are beautiful but the weather can be problematic and the humidity can be too much for me. The weather here is fairly consistent, far more reasonable cost of living than tourist areas and yet very close to San Miguel, Guanajato and Queretaro.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Yes I know what you mean, I am looking at relocating to the D.Hildago / Pozos area, I will be down there in two weeks looking at some properties....enjoy


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I don't have much more than a shoppers/tourist knowledge of Dolores but we have now been in Pozos for 4 years after renting 4 years in San Miguel. Sorry we won't be there when you visit as this our annual family/holiday tour of eastern US.
Let me know if you have any questions.
BTW, I'm in the small minority of gringos that doesn't dabble in real estate on the side. My biases are the area.


----------

